# Record number of permanent residents arrives in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A record number of permanent immigrants arrived in Canada last year, some 6% more than planned, the latest figures show. In 2010, Canada welcomed 280,636 permanent residents, Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism and Parliamentary Secretary Alice Wong announced in Toronto and Vancouver. ‘While other Western countries cut back on immigration during the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Record number of permanent residents arrives in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Unemployment of 8%*



Editor said:


> A record number of permanent immigrants arrived in Canada last year, some 6% more than planned, the latest figures show. In 2010, Canada welcomed 280,636 permanent residents, Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism and Parliamentary Secretary Alice Wong announced in Toronto and Vancouver. ‘While other Western countries cut back on immigration during the [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Record number of permanent residents arrives in Canada...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


All that despite the national unemployment rate being almost 8%, and that doesn't include people who are looking for work but not in the system, ie: not collecting unemplyment, but still looking for work. out:


----------

